# nice little chunk of Honduras rosewood



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

I've had lots of samples of Honduras rosewood but never a burl, so I was happy to get this little chunk as part of a set of samples that are on their way to China. I put it here in the wood ID forum instead of the "new finds" because I have some closeups of the burl that could help others with ID. I often find burls to be somewhere between hard and impossible to distinguish from each other within any given range of colors.

This piece was clearly sliced off of what must have been a pretty big burl, since this little edge piece is only about 1.5" at the thickest point but is 8" to 10" across, implying a pretty big burl sphere or part-sphere.




full face




the outside





closeup of a face section





closeup of a face section. This one looks a bit like a sky-scape by van Gogh  (Google "starry night" if you don't know what I'm talking about)





 
closeup of a sapwood section

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 28, 2014)

Very nice example


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 28, 2014)

Nice hunk of wood!


----------



## duncsuss (May 28, 2014)

Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard ... that is magnificent


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my keyboard ... that is magnificent


 
Yeah, I just wish it was (1) a bit thicker and (2) MINE!

Oh, well ...


----------

